# Recording one of Nashville's best drummers



## whinecellar (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey Guys,

As some of you know, I've been taking this year off to pursue a longtime dream of recording an instrumental record with live orchestra & rhythm section - similar to what E.S. Posthumus did back in their day.

Yesterday we tracked one of Nashville's top session drummers and a great friend of mine, Scott Williamson. He played to my mockups, which will be replaced by live players other than some programming here and there.

Anyway, thought you might enjoy this little glimpse of one of our finest. Scott is a freak of nature - he listened to each piece once or twice at the most and played it on the spot. So fun working with the best!

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome.


----------

